# Dry skin or a parasite?? Can anyone help??



## rgdlljames (Sep 8, 2011)

Hi
I have a NFD doe that is about 1 1/2 years old. Last winter I noticed that she had bumpy/dry skin, crusting around her nose, eyes and ears. She lost most of the hair on her face and ears along with alot of her body hair. I tried worming her, that didn't work. Had a skin scrape done, nothing. By spring she started getting better and over the summer she was great. Well, now that it's fall/winter again she has started the same thing again. I have been giving her 6cc's of corn oil daily, wormed her with ivomec plus 3 times, 10 days apart and she still is getting worse. Now when i run my hand along her back she shy's away like its uncomfortable. Poor baby.  She is starting to loose the hair around her mouth and eyes again. Can anyone tell me what is going on? She looks miserable! Acts fine and I have 4 other goats with her that are just fine. ???? There seems to be bumps under her skin and lots of dry skin flaking away.

http://i1188.photobucket.com/albums/z417/rgdlljames/100_5383.jpg

http://i1188.photobucket.com/albums/z417/rgdlljames/100_5388.jpg

http://i1188.photobucket.com/albums/z417/rgdlljames/100_5393.jpg

http://i1188.photobucket.com/albums/z417/rgdlljames/100_5404.jpg

Thank you!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would get some Camelid Skin Mix from Light Livestock Supply. http://lightlivestockequipment.com/witchesbrew.php

I would also get some NuStock. http://lightlivestockequipment.com/proddetail.php?prod=NUSTOCK

Did you inject the ivomec plus? For external parasites, it works best when injected.


----------



## rgdlljames (Sep 8, 2011)

Thank you! Those look like topical ointments.... Not sure what to do? We are getting into our cold season and it get well below freezing at night so I can't shave her to get the creams on her. It's all over her body too from the tip of her nose to the soft skin under her tail.  
I did give her ivomec plus orally about 3 weeks ago...can I do a round of injections too? 
Thank you again!!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

My Monica has the SAME THING. I did not think I would ever see that on another goat. My Monica also has it on her butt.

My Vet had two different skin and bllod samples sent to TExas A&M and one to CU Vet school. Both cam back as a allergic to the sun. YEP that is what I said.

Their poor nose will crack really bad in the winter and bleed. I put Bag balm on it to help prevent it. I have also gone to the health food store and got stuff.

The Ivomec and all that is a waste of your money. Believe me I have done i all.

What works best is DE, in their food daily and I dust her with it about three times a week.

It is really bad for me because the dry skin comes off with their fiber and the judges do not like to see all that.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

But that said, she was still the Grand Champion at the Estes Park Wool Market. The picture on the bottom here with my Hubby


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

My goats have had a problem that looks just like yours, though milder - and, like yours, only in the winter. The only thing I could think was sarcoptic mites, but it never spread beyond just the tips of the ears and the bridge of the nose.

I highly, highly recommend giving them some form of sulfur, such as a sulfur block. Sulfur is very good for any skin condition, and it also repels buggies like mites and lice. I can't guarantee the sulfur will cure your problem, but I wouldn't be surprised if it did. I'm giving mine sulfur in their minerals, and so far the condition, which has affected them every previous winter, has not appeared at all!

Sulfur is one of the main ingredients in Nu-Stock, which Ksalvagno recommended. Great suggestion, BTW! I would certainly give that a try - I have never used Nu-Stock, but by what I hear, it's great for any skin problem!
Also make sure the goat is not copper deficient. 

Very interesting, Sweetgoats! I'm curious - how does the DE help?


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I have a sulfer block out also becuase I tried everything.

My doe has it year round, just worse in the winter I think because it is cold and dry. 

I use to use a paste called Min Max. I did get the infectable kind. It is only a script, and most vets will not give it to you becasue it is NOT for goats, but that seems to help her. (beings my vet has been involved the whole time with this, he went ahead and gave it to me) If you give it to goats they say once in a life time, she has it twice a year.


----------



## rgdlljames (Sep 8, 2011)

Sweetgoats....Thanks for the reply and that is exactly what my girl has! She only gets it in the winter/colder months and I can't figure it out! In the past week she has gotten even worse. Her entire body is covered by what feels like scabs the size of small peas.  I will post pics later today or tomorrow. It's the weirdest thing! She is in with 3 other goats and they have never gotten this. 
ksalvagno do you have any suggestions on what to do about the ointments you suggested? Since it's winter here how do I do it? I know this sounds stupid but I'm at a loss as to what to do for her. Would there be any blood test that may determine what is going on? 
Thank you again!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

As far as the ointments, I would put them on areas that are bare and easy to put the ointment on. The Camelid Skin Mix you could probably get into smaller areas than the NuStock.

Since it is cold, I would try the internal stuff before really soaking her down with anything.


----------



## kiddoe (Oct 8, 2012)

milkmaid said:


> My goats have had a problem that looks just like yours, though milder - and, like yours, only in the winter. The only thing I could think was sarcoptic mites, but it never spread beyond just the tips of the ears and the bridge of the nose.
> 
> I highly, highly recommend giving them some form of sulfur, such as a sulfur block. Sulfur is very good for any skin condition, and it also repels buggies like mites and lice. I can't guarantee the sulfur will cure your problem, but I wouldn't be surprised if it did. I'm giving mine sulfur in their minerals, and so far the condition, which has affected them every previous winter, has not appeared at all!
> 
> ...


@ milkmaid, I use DE as well, but not in the food. I helps with lice infestations. I was told by people at Tractor and Supply to generously rub them down with it. I bought a bag and found that there were no directions and only a phone number, so I called them (DE).

Although at the present time it is "labled" for use in pet feed to keep from damp clumping. When I called them (probably July of this year) they were in the process of getting it approved by the "FDA"(I think that was the place) for lice and mites. They explained to me the when the animal is rubbed down with it, the fine powdery substance gets into the bugs' joints and dries them out which in turn causes them to break apart and die. My sister also uses this around her garden beds and has not had a snail or slug in 4 years (with a one bag application)!

When I notice my goats with creepy crawlies I'll dust them. In about 2-3 days , they are bug free. It usually lasts about 2 months. I have treated them twice. They are due for another dusting as I noticed today.


----------



## Lily's Mom (Jun 8, 2012)

I have a Nubian buck that gets the same thing. Every October it would start and last til May. Some of my other bucks would have it on the bottom of their scrotum. Like many of the other posts I tried everything. I did not castrate him but stopped using him. Tried 3 different vets and the U of I vet school. A friend uses copper boluses with her goats, the darker the goat the more they need copper. (Pat Coleby's book) I gave the buck a copper bolus every 8 weeks with a BoSe (selenium) shot. No creeping crud this year! He looks great. Fungus or nutritional issue I am not sure but he looks great now. May use him next year at breeding season if he keeps this up!


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

It looks like mange, my poor old dog had it, his scrapes came back negative but we were having an outbreak in the area so the vet treated it as mange and he slowly came back.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Is it possible it can be a allergic reaction to something the goat is 
eating ? Many dogs have allergic reactions to corn , wheat gluten , eggs , etc...

Im curious why corn oil is given ? Can something else be used besides corn oil ? It may be a number of things , not just one that is causing the reaction...Do you feed grain ? Maybe switch brands ?

Where does your goats spend alot of their time ? Could there be anything in that area causing a skin reaction ?

Just adding my thoughts


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

> When I notice my goats with creepy crawlies I'll dust them. In about 2-3 days , they are bug free. It usually lasts about 2 months. I have treated them twice. They are due for another dusting as I noticed today.


Kiddoe, I have always heard that DE kills lice, but I've tried it - rubbing it in really well - and it does not work for me! I'm using food grade DE. I can't think what I'm doing wrong - or maybe my goats just get "super lice!"



> Some of my other bucks would have it on the bottom of their scrotum.


My bucks get it on the bottom of the scrotum too! And copper does seem to help mine, but it doesn't cure it.


----------



## kiddoe (Oct 8, 2012)

milkmaid said:


> Kiddoe, I have always heard that DE kills lice, but I've tried it - rubbing it in really well - and it does not work for me! I'm using food grade DE. I can't think what I'm doing wrong - or maybe my goats just get "super lice!"
> 
> How many goats do you have. I was told it works better when you don't have so many to treat, otherwise I wouldn't know why. I only have 3.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I had a bunch at the time...let's see...15.


----------



## rgdlljames (Sep 8, 2011)

Well, I feed a small amount of grain (about 1/2lb per day per goat), top dress it with baking soda, ammonium chloride (1/2 tsp per wether/buck), black oil sunflower seeds and Gladiator Plus Yeast culture. They get free choice loose minerals and a billy goat mineral block. And free choice hay of course. Should I still try copper and/or zinc? I did the DE rub down to her last year but that didn't do anything but dry her skin out even more.  Feel so bad for her...she looks miserable. Acts fine though. I think I feel worse then she does. :worried:


----------



## rgdlljames (Sep 8, 2011)

Also, I use corn oil because I was told that if it was dry skin the corn oil would help. At this point I'm willing to try most anything for her. :?


----------



## rgdlljames (Sep 8, 2011)

Here are some updated pics. Sorry about the up close and personal one. 
Any ideas????





































She is acting fine but this has got to be hurting/bugging her.


----------



## rgdlljames (Sep 8, 2011)

Someone suggested that I spray her down with MTG so I did last ngiht.....well, as best I could. Her undercoat is so thick that I had to rub it in along her spine down to her skin. Also sprayed her hinny and her muzzle. Sure hope it helps. Poor thing.


----------



## Rev144 (Jan 22, 2011)

One of the goats I got from FM was loaded with flakey skin. The previous owner said it WAS NOT MITES... I was scratching off 1/8" to 1/4" flakes on this goat. She was constantly itching on the fence. I tried DE several times and it just made her dusty. Then I had bought some neem oil for my garden plants. I took 1 tablespoon of neem oil and mixed it with about 1 cup of olive oil. I got Grandma the goat on the milk stand and worked the oil into her hair. I had one of those rubber bristle brushes and worked the oil around. Immediately, she was feeling relief. About 5 days later, she was still flakey in a few places that I did not get oiled good. So I put more on her whole body. It took a few weeks for the oil to wear off but the flakey skin has not been back. I used organic olive oil because more than likely corn oil is GMO. 

The goats with the wart looking things .... a few years ago, I fed straight alfalfa and all my sheep got big warts on their noses / faces. I stopped feeding straight alfalfa and mixed it with grass hay and the warts went away. I am not sure if the alfalfa was throwing their system off, or if the alfalfa may have been sprayed with something that did not agree with the sheep?? Have you tried feeding them a different hay? maybe try to find one that has not been sprayed with chemicals. As mentioned by someone else, some skin issues are allergic reactions to food. Do a process of elimination with her and feed her one thing at a time and see how she reacts to it.


----------



## tasmithmd (Sep 20, 2013)

I am replying to this message because this thread in particular seems to be the one that most looks like whatever is going on with three (out of 25) of my ND goats. Addie (due to freshen for the second time in Feb), CeCe (born march 2013) and Red Velvet (freshen for the 2nd time in April) all have varying degrees of the same thing. Were fine until winter set in. I noticed hair loss and crusting / scaling around the eyes, outside of front legs, nose, base of ears and under tail / perineal area. I thought maybe mites but pasterns not involved at all, which is the usual presentation around here. Anyways, they got doramectin SQ once a week for three weeks plus every 3 day application of at first the camelid skin mix (which is not made anymore!!). When I ran out of that started using zipcide dust which is what the vet said to use for mites. Didn't really do anything. One has lost most of the hair on her legs, one is really bad around base of ears and one is just mild case. Everyone has gotten their selenium. I do supplement with copper. The get BOSS everyday. Thinking maybe fungal I have been treating with cotrimazole ointment and tinactin spray. Can't say that they seem much better. ? zinc deficiency? starting giving zinc sulfate--have done it last four days. I am at wit's end!! They don't seem to be particularly bothered. I might try and A & D injection-- how much should I give? It is driving me crazy and I hate to keep slathering them with treatments.... The vet looked at them when he came out to draw for CAE and thought it didn't really look like mites (he has always seen involvement of the pasterns) or ringworm...... HELP!!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If you do A & D, I would get ADE. The vitamin E helps for better absorption. I would do the calf at birth dosage.

Have you tried NuStock?

The zinc will take time to see results. 

I personally have better skin results with Rex Brand Wheat Germ Oil than BOSS.


----------



## IslandBranch (Oct 14, 2013)

I have a ND doeling with the same thing  I doubt it's mites but I may treat for it just in case. Please update if you find something that works! It doesn't seem to bother her, but I don't want it to keep getting worse. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## tasmithmd (Sep 20, 2013)

I will-- I am really leaning towards demodectic mange-- right distribution. As soon as she kids I am going to start ivermectin series (is that okay if she is lactating?) and I have ordered Nustock to try


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## IslandBranch (Oct 14, 2013)

I'm planning on following recommendations from Onion Creek Ranch and doing both SQ ivermetcin and a lime sulphur dip. The dip is supposed to also cover fungus and all sorts of other skin problems so I'm hoping that will cover my bases. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## tasmithmd (Sep 20, 2013)

Ok-- this is too much. I can't figure out what's going on with a couple of goats but my husband just got diagnosed with straw itch mites!! Lol- I guess I am glad I asked him to unload that last load if straw!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Yes, you can give Ivomec. If you do a search on "alpacas whitches brew" you will find the site that has the recipe for skin mix. But try the NuStock.


----------



## tasmithmd (Sep 20, 2013)

I will - thanks! Addie gave birth to triplets two does one buck. Everyone doing great (except for me- I need some sleep!)


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## tasmithmd (Sep 20, 2013)

One more question- if it is mites I think I should assume that the kids have them- how should I treat them?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

The ones just born? I would just use dust. Dust the area she is in too.


----------



## sharonar22 (Aug 2, 2018)

Hi, 
I'm just wondering how everyones babies turned out, and which treatment helped!?
My 1 year old wether has an extremely bad case of dandruff... Or something...?
I can't see anything moving around on him, so that's all I can think of. We'll, that and maybe copper deficiency..
Thanks, 
Sharon


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

sharonar22 said:


> Hi,
> I'm just wondering how everyones babies turned out, and which treatment helped!?
> My 1 year old wether has an extremely bad case of dandruff... Or something...?
> I can't see anything moving around on him, so that's all I can think of. We'll, that and maybe copper deficiency..
> ...


My educated guess would be a zinc deficiency. Possible a copper deficiency too if you see a fishtail or hair loss on the bridge of the nose and/or other common copper deficiency symptoms. But most likely a bad zinc deficiency or something else like lice or mites.

My suggestion is to start your own thread with photos if you can.

In the new thread, answer these questions:

Are any of your other goats exhibiting the same symptoms or other odd symptoms?

Do you offer loose minerals?

What is his FAMACHA score? (Color of his inner eyelids)


----------

